# List your preferred starting lineup



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's mine:

C: Blount(?)
PF: Garnett
SF: Hassell
SG: Davis
PG: James

I'm not a big fan of Mark Blount, but he's the only 7 footer center in the team. Griffin can replace him soon after the start of game in that position.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Blount
Garnett
Davis
Foye
James

I dont mind blount.. i looove his mid range jumper... such a smooth shot


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> C: Blount(?)
> PF: Garnett
> SF: Hassell
> SG: Davis
> PG: James


That's mine too. I would call Hassell the sg and Davis the sf, not that it really matters though.


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

C: Blount
PF: KG
SF: Hassell
SG: Foye
PG: James

Ricky Davis should get major minutes from the bench at the 2 and 3. Foye may be a little bit risky after his medicore preseason but I guess he can share the backcourt pretty well with James, given some time.

Also, I really hope that Eddie's gonna lift his game this year with major contribution defensively as backup center.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think to start the season we'll have
blount
kg
ricky
hassel
james

but hopefully early on in the season foye can prove he deserves the spot, and then just replace hassel with foye.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There really shouldnt even be a dispute at this point. Blount, KG, Davis, Hassell, James. I mean, down the road I won't be surprised if McCants, Foye, and/or Griffin make their way into the lineup. But for the first half, that should be it no problem.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Blount
Garnett
Davis
Foye
James

foye will win rookie of the year if he starts


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> Blount
> Garnett
> Davis
> Foye
> ...


Casey will not give him many minutes, but I hope he will unlike McCants.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Casey will not give him many minutes, but I hope he will unlike McCants.


i started to notice that in the pre-season, although he wasnt playing that well i would have thought casey would play the number 7 pick a bit more than what he did.
i really hope foye doesnt get buried behind the likes of jaric and hudson, he shouldnt even have to fight those guys for minutes let alone lose out to them.
i think he needs to be starting simply so he gets his minutes and his confidence up... hassel and ricky would both still be fine coming off the bench, and would hustle enough while on to even out the minutes between the 3.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know what the outcome of Thud right now. I guess he's ready for the season opener. Same thing goes for Jaric. I hope Foye will get a nod of 10 mins of playing time, or even more.

Casey is not a good coach in terms of developing rookies nicely.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

James
Foye
Hassell
Garnett
Griffin


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope what Casey does with rookies is good because he is supposedly the master at developing players. We saw what McCants was like in the 2nd half of the preseason. What matters is if Foye can develop nicely this season and then next season, probably one of the last years of KG in a wolves uni, Foye and McCants will a dynamic backcourt duo starting or off the bench. This year I think we can make the playoffs, but next year is when I feel we can actually contend.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> i think he needs to be starting simply so he gets his minutes and his confidence up...


We need to win basketball games, not make rookies feel better about themselves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> We need to win basketball games, not make rookies feel better about themselves.


randy foye is a big X factor for this team, bury him on the bench like casey did in pre-season and we dont improve this season, give the kid some minutes and the confidence to play the way he should play and he will contribute in the win column.
even if he logs less minutes than hassel, i think having the starting spot would be great for him, hassel will be effective regardless


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, giving him minutes just because we want and need him to turn out good is going to only make him worse. If he is coming off the bench for 15 minutes a game, he is going to need to prove himself. Coach Casey knows he can score, he needs to show he can lead a team from the pg position. What Casey did with McCants last season was great. I mean I hated it, but how McCants played that 2nd half of the season was awsome. Making him a starter would only make him concieted and stop working hard, because he is at the position where he really no longer needs to prove himself. Plus James, Foye, and Davis would not work. For the first time ever, I think Hassell would be a better fit with those guys. It will open up his mid range jumper a lot.... Well it should.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> randy foye is a big X factor for this team, bury him on the bench like casey did in pre-season and we dont improve this season, give the kid some minutes and the confidence to play the way he should play and he will contribute in the win column.
> even if he logs less minutes than hassel, i think having the starting spot would be great for him, hassel will be effective regardless


Actually I'd say that even if Foye was a better player Hassell should still be starting. He wouldn't be nearly as effective coming off the bench imo.

Give Foye a chance to prove he can play? Sure. Hand him minutes to "develop" him? No. This team cannot be in the business of developing players. Kevin Garnett is not getting any younger. You can't sacrifice games, every one counts.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Give Foye a chance to prove he can play? Sure. Hand him minutes to "develop" him? No. This team cannot be in the business of developing players. Kevin Garnett is not getting any younger. You can't sacrifice games, every one counts.


Agreed completely.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i guess the thing thats got me caught up is the pre-season minutes foye got, thats where he should have been handed a lot of court time to see if he was ready to handle minutes now.
at the moment we are still no closer to knowing how effective he's going to be for us this season.
if he turned in big time minutes (say 30+ like roy did) he may have come into the season riding a high of confidence and really been a contributor.
i think by seasons end it could even turn out that foye/hasel is the best starting line up, and have ricky logging huge minutes off the bench, he'll score regardless


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

My take on that is that it doesn't matter if _we_ know how effective he's going to be. What matters is whether Casey knows how effective he can be. I'm certainly not convinced that he does, but I think he has to be given the benefit of the doubt. He touted Foye as the most nba-ready rookie, so you gotta think Casey has a good idea of what he can do from practice if he didn't play him much in the preseason.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> My take on that is that it doesn't matter if _we_ know how effective he's going to be. What matters is whether Casey knows how effective he can be. I'm certainly not convinced that he does, but I think he has to be given the benefit of the doubt. He touted Foye as the most nba-ready rookie, so you gotta think Casey has a good idea of what he can do from practice if he didn't play him much in the preseason.


6 minutes against the kings..... so very confused right now


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Just say no to Hassell. I'd rather have a Foye/Davis or even Jaric/Davis starting wings. Hassell's terrible offense has been killing us for years.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Just say no to Hassell. I'd rather have a Foye/Davis or even Jaric/Davis starting wings. Hassell's terrible offense has been killing us for years.


We got offense, but we needed his defense at the start of game.


----------

